# Health spa in Cork



## lyonsa3 (9 Dec 2006)

Hi,

looking for a good health spa in Cork to send the missus too.  Any recommendations would be a great help.

Cheers


----------



## scuby (10 Dec 2006)

there is a place in douglas, beside the briar rose bar, took herslf there once
[SIZE=-1]www.aqua*spa*cork.ie

[/SIZE]


----------



## lisam (11 Dec 2006)

The Aveda Spa in The Imperial hotel is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## KS1 (11 Dec 2006)

there is a new spa and health centre in the sheraton fota hotel thats meant to be good


----------



## lyonsa3 (11 Dec 2006)

Thanks all.  Should do the trick.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (11 Dec 2006)

claion has 1 as well i think?


----------



## LTK (11 Dec 2006)

Maryborough has a new spa - absolute heaven.
Expensive but you'll be in the good books for 6 months!


----------



## L_earner (21 Dec 2006)

About 45 minutes drive north of the city (through Mallow, Limerick road) there is place called Grove House. It is in a lovely peaceful country setting. All the usual aromatherapy and hot stone massages, plus pool, jacuzzi, sauna, steam room. The food is wonderful too. They do an overnight deal as well. I bring the missus there about once a year and the brownie points earned make it worth the effort. Details: GROVE HOUSE LONGEVITY CENTRE & SPA, Shanballymore, Mallow, Co. Cork. Tel: (022) 25518. Email: longevity@eircom.net


----------



## Lorz (21 Dec 2006)

Cork City
http://www.flynnhotels.ie/Imperial_Hotel/Salon_and_Spa/Escape_Lifestyle_Spa/index.html
[broken link removed] West Cork
[broken link removed] - Douglas Rd & Model Farm Rd
http://www.maryborough.com/Spa/ - Douglas


----------



## L_earner (21 Feb 2010)

lyonsa3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for a good health spa in Cork to send the missus too.  Any recommendations would be a great help.
> 
> Cheers


Any feedback to offer?


----------

